# Good data on all common species



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This site has a great deal of data on a large range of speices.

American Cherry


----------



## coptertermes (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Harry that is a great website. Paul.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

coptertermes said:


> Thanks Harry that is a great website. Paul.


here is a very good site it has a lot of species of wood. Paul is the owner of the site HobbitHouse Wood ID site


----------

